# End of July Flounder Report - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 26 nights of flounder gigging have been good, with full limits of flounder every trip. The pace of fishing has been steady, but slower than June and early July. Most trips lately have been taking 3-4 hours to limit out on flounder, with the best action occurring later in the night, once the flats cool off. I have been going the extra-mile most nights, taking customers to look for black drum and sheepshead after we get our flounder limit. Drum and sheesphead have become easier to pattern lately, and we are getting a few every night. Flounder size remains steady, with most of the fish in the 16-20" range. Gigging should remain good for the rest of summer, barring any wild weather. August is historically a slower month for gigging, so I can't rule out a few tough trips in the coming weeks.

*Open dates for 2019:*
*August: 13, 28*
*September: 10, 11, 12, 19, 22, 24, 25, 29, 30*
*October: 6, 8, 16, 28, 30*
*November: closed season*
*December: 8, 16-23, 26-30*

I also offer "late trips", if my first trip goes quickly. Late trips usually leave the dock between 11pm-1am. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice if I am already booked. Please call for "late trip" availability....

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*pics 2*

more


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*pics 3*

3


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*pics 4*

4


----------

